# Looking for a club or lease for Father and son.



## pstrahin (Dec 16, 2011)

We live in Grantville (Coweta County).


----------



## jkoch (Dec 16, 2011)

Think I may have what you are looking for. Send PM.


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 19, 2011)

jkoch said:


> Think I may have what you are looking for. Send PM.




PM Sent.  Thanks.


----------



## Grampy (Aug 3, 2012)

*Meriwether lease*

I have a couple of spots open in club in Meriwether county near Luthersville, 350 acres $495 dues text 678-823-3072 with questions.


----------



## thumbuster (Sep 2, 2012)

washington county 350 acres 600.00 per year 8/10 members max. plenty of deer and turkey. call me @ 770-527-1526


----------



## james c smith (Sep 4, 2012)

Family Club in Talbot County  784 acres, camping area with water and power, $660 per year. call James Smith 770 883 2903 for info.


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 9, 2012)

We have openings PM your name and # for more info. Thanks Madison.


----------



## timber ghost (Sep 13, 2012)

We are looking to fill additional memberships for our Burke
County expansion.

There is one 165 acre tract in Sardis & 250+ acres in Waynesboro.

Both tracts are wooded (about 60% planted pines & 40% hardwoods) with creeks on both tracts.

No electricity or club house on property. (pack in & out)

Bring in your own stands and get set up ASAP.
Get in on the ground floor. (WE ARE FILLING FAST !!!!)

We will have a max of 8 members.

Memberships = $875.yr (first come first serve)


If interested call...(706) 680-6401 between 12pm and 9pm
leave name and number and I will return all calls ASAP.

SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY PLEASE.


----------



## rdkemp (Sep 23, 2012)

Currently seeking 3 additional QDM hunting members. 1000 acre hunting lease in Lyons GA. It's all one track and completely wooded with hardwood bottoms and wet streams. Quality managed for over a decade! All bordering property is also QDM. Formerly included in Rose Allen Plantation (www.roseallenplantation.com) Many Boone & Crockett mature bucks up to 160 have been sighted on this club. High population of trophy gobblers, as well as hog and coyote. Club stands in place and will be available for all members. Planted food plots and 600 lb corn supplementations each week. For more information please click the added links or contact Richard Kemp @ 912-293-9356 or email rdkemp@hotmail Looking forward to your membership!

http://vidaliapolicesupply.com/? page_id=171

www.facebook.com/RoseHollowHuntClub


----------

